# Betta Genetics Example: Black HMPK x Blue HMPK



## KadenJames

I put together a small diagram showing an example of line breeding. The goal is a blue-based superblack halfmoon plakat, starting with a black male from a solid line, and a blue female from a solid line. Once you breed the two, you have a spawn that are 100% blue with the black genotype, and once you breed the best female F1 back to her father, you should get around 50% black and 50% blue with black genotype. Hope this makes sense for everyone!!


----------



## KadenJames

Curlyfatbottom said:


> Punnet square
> Haven't seen that for awhile
> It only work if you know the background of the Bloodline(family tree) of the breeding pair
> If your just basing on the information on how the fish look like
> Sometime the pair will throw u an odd ball color fish that u didn't expect


 
Exactly.  Note how it says "True black" and "True blue" in the top left corner. "True," meaning a solid line of the same genetics. I see a lot of people buying the same colored fish at the pet store expecting to get the same colored offspring, and they get surprised with a tank full of fry that are all different colors. Teehee.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom

Yes but when u cross it to black or white you must know which one to pick
U won't cross a royal to a white n a steel to a black
Dark goes with dark and light with light
The out cross from a royalxblack will be totally different from a steelxblack
They're both blue but the fish won't look the same


----------



## MrVampire181

True but in theory of line breeding and crossing back to the father the F3 will have 75% his genetics.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom

True
That's why the shade of blue really matter in this breeding
Cause in black u will have to select the darkest female to breed back to the dad
To achieve the goal of black


----------



## MrVampire181

Well also depends on the black. Melano is difficult due to infertile females so you have to use a steel blue carrier. Super black is a much easier mix.


----------



## KadenJames

It doesn't matter if you choose the royal blue or steel blue female from the bunch. All of them carry the superblack gene regardless, which means they are all 100% superblack genotypes. Since black is recessive, breeding the offspring to its father will render superblacks- no matter what offspring you choose. It isn't like mixing paint, choosing a darker female will likely result the same as a lighter hued female, because their physical coloration is due to being blue phenotypes.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom

Dealing with recessive color
U can always produce the color u want in the f3 with line breeding 
Doesn't matter what color u choose as a female


----------



## Curlyfatbottom

color n tail is pretty much the same
except anything that have to do with hm of any type
if it dominate then it will pop up 
n if its recessive then you just have to breed the f1 to the r parent n it will show up again
or f1 to a f1 and you will get 25% r 50%dr 25%d
and vt will just mess everything up
to hard to fix a line if you cross it to vt


----------

